# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Whip, wie Rad wieder zurück bringen?

## Nitros

hallo Leute,

ich versuche schon seit längerem den Whip.
Es klappt eigentlich schon ganz gut, nur bekomme ich mein Hinterrad nicht wieder zurück.

Ich drehe meinen Lenker erst nach Links ein und drücke mit meinen Beinen das Hinterrad in die entgegengesetzte Richtung. Nun habe ich aber das Problem das ich nicht weiß wie ich es zurück bekomme.

In Bikeparks mache ich keine Whips weil ich angst habe so hinzufliegen. Ich muss ein bisschen wegen Verletzungen aufpassen, da ich Eishockey spiele. Deswegen mache ich immer nur Sachen die ich wirklich richtig kann.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

mfg

----------


## stephan-

Wie die Hinbewegung: Impuls über den Lenker geben, also in die andere Richtung lenken und den Rest hinterherziehen. Krieg ich allerdings auch nicht vernünftig gebacken, ist wohl vorallem Übungssache. Solange dein Vorderrad gerade ist bei der Landung, ist es aber im Grunde auch relativ egal, da der Rest sich schon irgendwie geradezieht, solange du nicht 90° whipst und dann so wieder aufschlägst.

----------


## Silent Flowcomp

In welche richtung drehst du denn das rad?
Ich z.B stehe mit dem linken fuß vorne und lass den rahmen nach rechts rüberwhippen, so kann ich das rad ganz leicht mit dem hinteren fuß wieder zurückdrücken.
Viele drehen das rad in die richtung, wo der fuß vorne steht und kommen nicht mehr zurück weil nur mit dem körper ziehen zu lange dauert.
Wenn du in die richtung drehst, wo der fuß hinten steht, kannst du also ganz leicht wieder mit den beinen zurückdrücken.
Wäre jetzt mein tipp für den anfang

----------


## Nitros

ich habe immer den Fuß hinten, in welche Richtung ich Whippe. Also, wenn ich nach rechts Whippe ist mein Rechter Fuß hinten. 
Kann es vllt. auch daran liegen das meine Sprünge zu niedrig sind? 
mfg

----------

